

MassRoots Becomes the Biggest Hit in the Marijuana Business - rmoriz
http://www.inc.com/will-yakowicz/cannabis-social-media-app-massroots-goes-public.html

======
rmoriz
SEC S-1
[http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1589149/0000721748140...](http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1589149/000072174814000909/msrt082514s1.htm)

quite underwhelming

